# what is that sound?! mk4 jetta 1.8t



## firebeast (Feb 1, 2009)

I have an odd metallic clank from my valve train. It sounds a lot like a card in a bicycle's spokes. It occurs as soon as I start the engine, but quickly subsides, then reoccurs when the engine is warm and at 1100rpm or less. anyone have any ideas what this could be? I assume its either an oiling problem, or I've got a major problem with my valve train. Any help would be appreciated! I just bought her 31 days ago, and have encountered many problems, most of which I've repaired. I think I may have been screwed, but when she runs, she runs magnificently.


----------



## BIGDOGSTATUS (Feb 1, 2009)

SOUNDS LIKE YOUR CAM TENSIONOR IS BAD. I WOULD CHECK OIL PRESSUE FIRST.


----------



## firebeast (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: (BIGDOGSTATUS)*

any idea where the cam tensioner is located along the valve train? the sound seems to be coming from about dead center of the engine.


----------



## BIGDOGSTATUS (Feb 1, 2009)

its in the back of the engine


----------



## luvmtl (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (BIGDOGSTATUS)*

Well your engine sits sideways, so your cam chain is prolly on your left or opposite from your belts. My cam chain tensioner had to be replaced. It's fairly simple if you are comfortable with engines. It's right under your valve cover. You'll need a valve cover gasket before you start. However the chain tensioner is a little pricy.


_Modified by luvmtl at 11:07 PM 2-11-2009_


----------



## luvmtl (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (luvmtl)*

just looked at some jetta 1.8t's... cam chain is on the right end of the engine.


----------

